# New Female INTJ



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Longtime lurker, finally decided to join. I consistently test as an INTJ as far back as my early teens. 

About me: from Texas, pondering a relocation to Alberta, Canada; not very girly; far to blunt and tactless...I know there's more but that's enough exposure for now I think. Oh, wait, I'm mostly decent until I'm annoyed then I'm decidedly less than decent.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Red Leaf and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Red Leaf. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## rizzy (Nov 23, 2009)

Red Leaf said:


> not very girly; far to blunt and tactless


...and that's why we love our INTJ women.

Welcome and don't hesitate to participate!


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Red Leaf said:


> far to blunt and tactless...


Sounds familiar.....

Welcome to the forum! roud:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

We need more blunt and tactless. Welcome :happy:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

*Welcome to the forum!! :laughing:*


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

YAY more INTJs! Welcome to PerC!


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I love your avatar. Welcome to the forum!:happy:


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey all, thanks for the welcome


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there and welcome to the forum! I love honest intros.


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey there - I'm a new INTJ too


----------



## Labyrinth (Jun 28, 2010)

WELCOME! You make it sound like those traits are bad... I already know you will have a lot in common with other INTJ Women... :laughing:


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Labyrinth said:


> WELCOME! You make it sound like those traits are bad... I already know you will have a lot in common with other INTJ Women... :laughing:


Nah, they're not bad, I embrace them...other people though, not so much. :wink:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Another female INTJ! Today sure has been one for the record books!

Welcome, my dear INTJ, to Personality Cafe!


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks again, nice to be welcomed.


----------



## Critix (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome.

Can I ask about the Red Leaf pseudonym (it sounds interesting)?


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Critix said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Can I ask about the Red Leaf pseudonym (it sounds interesting)?


It comes from a few things: I'm a redhead with the super original nickname of Red, I used to live and work in Alberta, in the not too far off future I'm moving back to Alberta, SO is a Canuck and I have an affinity for trees.


----------



## sharpstick (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's to staying decent! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ Not so sure I've ever really qualified as being decent....


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## Secular One (Jul 6, 2010)

I more than approve of Red Leaf, and welcome a fellow INTJ, Especially the lacking female counterparts.......


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

I was wondering if it was just me, but has anyone else had the thought that you'd stumbled upon people that were like you and maybe you weren't so odd since you joined PerC? 

Thanks to everyone for the welcome. :happy:


----------



## Critix (Jun 12, 2010)

That is the No.1 attraction of PerC for me


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

nice intro- Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

Red Leaf said:


> I was wondering if it was just me, but has anyone else had the thought that you'd stumbled upon people that were like you and maybe you weren't so odd since you joined PerC?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the welcome. :happy:


definitely not just you, I feel so much less alone in the world, haha.


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Red Leaf said:


> I was wondering if it was just me, but has anyone else had the thought that you'd stumbled upon people that were like you and maybe you weren't so odd since you joined PerC?


The really good forums, I've observed, always have their members saying the same thing. Enlightenment that we're sane is such a wonderful thing.


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Sane is relevant just like being normal.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Everyone thinks they're weird. I just thought there was something wrong with my brain...
But there's nothing wrong with my brain 
Welcome to PersonalityCafe!!


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum, INTJs rock!:happy:


----------

